# Algorithmen Summenfunktion



## Xaxa (1. Feb 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jmd. dabei helfen die summenfunktion iterativ und rekursiv mit 2 Algorithmen aufzustellen?

vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (1. Feb 2021)

Summenfunktion ist sehr allgemein, theoretisch jede Funktion, die ein Summenzeichen enthält. Um was für eine Summenfunktion geht es denn genau? Was hast du schon geschafft und wo hakt es?


----------



## kneitzel (1. Feb 2021)

Du hast ja bei einer Summe im mathematischen Sinne (also dem Summenzeichen) in der Regel ein Summe mit ... von ... bis ...
Also sowas wie Summe mit i von 0 bis n von irgendwas.

==> Das lässt sich also 1:1 in eine for Schleife packen. (Iterative Lösung)
==> Rekursiv ist etwas komplexer. Da hast Du aber in der Regel immer den Ansatz:
- Definiere das letzte oder erste Element (Also den Fall dass i = 1 oder n ist.) -> Abbruchbedingung.
- Dann definiere ein Element universell über Vorgänger oder Nachfolger - je nachdem welches das letzte Element ist.

So bekommst Du relativ einfach aus einer Summenformel beide Lösungen.


----------

